# Did some wading for smallies



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Got some good smallies the other day on soft plastics. Here's the biggset.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice smallie!! Congrats!


----------



## sammurai1280 (Jun 29, 2013)

I bet that was a fun fight, congrats.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice fish.


----------

